# Bindings for Ride Warpig



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

If you want better edge response and comfort, I'd go with the Now Pilots. I've got the Drives but probably a bit stiff for the Warpig and riding it's designed for, but I definitely find their kingpin tech helps drive more force to the edges and they're also super cushy/damp.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

No experience with that board, but if you're on a wide deck with small feet I'd think you'd want something more responsive. If that's the case then I'd remove the contact pros from your list, nice binding but not super quick edge to edge.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Rodeo or LTD, Pilots, Flux XF, either Arbor, or Rome D.O.D.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I really like my Burton Malavita wingbacks on mine. My buddy ran his with Now Pilots and K2 Lien AT's.


----------

